# Other Makers (Ugh)



## bathgeek (Feb 4, 2018)

One of my friends who is also a customer came by recently to hang out, and she mentioned in passing that she needed to buy more bath bombs that “don’t turn my tub pink”. When I asked for detail, she told me that she had gotten a bath bomb from an in law for Christmas that gave her a horrible rash (apparently the maker used EO neat without a carrier oil.) 

Thank goodness this friend already had a good experience with my products, because instead of saying “handmade stuff sucks” she said “I’m never using anyone else’s again”. But ugh, I wanted to vent. That maker is endangering others!!!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 4, 2018)

I would have to ask her how full her tub was, bath tubs can easily hold 40 to 90 gallon+ of water and it the tub at least half full so you are getting quite a dilute amount of eo. How large was the bath bomb? I have seen some bb's that are huge. When I make my bath bombs, which I admit I do not do often because I hat making them, I do not dilute my eo with a carrier oil and doubt that anyone does, I do use some polysorbate 80 but it is not a necessity.  Only thing I can think of is if she used an eo to replace any oil she might use in the bomb creating a layer of eo on top of the water, which I find hard to believe, it would make a pretty expensive bath bomb. This is not a leave on instance. Maybe your friend is allergic to some an ingredient besides the eo, such as oatmeal if there was some in the bathbomb. I for one cannot bathe in oatmeal baths. As for the pink the maker could have used to much colorant or chosen a colorant not real suitable for bath bombs, such as food coloring. I color mine lightly but fragrance them heavily.


----------



## bathgeek (Feb 4, 2018)

It's a good question and no, I didn't ask any of those questions.  I feel like a responsible maker would have instructions if the concentration of water was an issue, and this was lavender, which is my friend's favorite, so it's not new to her.  

Granted, there might have been something in the bomb that was not in other bath bombs she's used before, but my friend herself decided that the maker had not used a carrier oil.  I don't know what happened except that a bath bomb gave her a rash (and it was only on one leg because as soon as it developed my friend got out immediately and rinsed everything off.)  

Color I get, but again, I often get questions from customers that go, "will this color my tub?" and I always have to explain that no, it will not, your bathwater will change color but you won't have to scrub your tub down afterwards--if you do, let me know ASAP! 

IDK, I think there is a bunch of stuff all mixed together that I get in comments from other customers that basically goes along the lines of "thank you for thinking of your customers' experience" and "I will be back" and "I was worried X or Y or Z would happen and it didn't and you rock!" and it really makes me wonder what their past experiences with other makers' products have been like!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 6, 2018)

I think it is great your friend is so supportive, and wants to only use your products, That's great. 
However, I have to wonder if your friend is giving you the whole story, or even knows the whole story herself. 
You don't necessarily know if the other maker is endangering others, as without the ingredient list it's hard to say what it is your friend had a reaction too, especially without doing an allergy test with an allergist. 

Personally, I don't worry about what other makers are doing, other than yes, it sucks for us as whole when a bad product is put on the market, but I just try to make sure I have the best product I can make put out there, and make sure and market myself and my products as such. As long as I know what I put out there is a quality product I'm happy with it.


----------



## cerelife (Feb 7, 2018)

I don't dilute my EO with a carrier oil. I use the correct percentage for that particular EO (using IFRA guidelines) for the type of product I'm making. The EO is diluted by the other materials in the product.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't dilute them either before adding them to my products.  I just add the correct percentage to my mixture.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 8, 2018)

That could be too, although it's nice give a reason like "deleted" instead. But that's only my opinion -- YMMV. 

On facebook, people sometimes type a dot or the letter f to turn on notifications for a thread. All the people posting "." and "f" and nothing else can water down the discussion, so there's an option to turn on notifications in a silent way. Same thing here. 

Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 9, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> That could be too, although it's nice give a reason like "deleted" instead. But that's only my opinion -- YMMV.
> 
> On facebook, people sometimes type a dot or the letter f to turn on notifications for a thread. All the people posting "." and "f" and nothing else can water down the discussion, so there's an option to turn on notifications in a silent way. Same thing here.
> 
> Just trying to be helpful.


Um DeAnna did you mean to post this somewhere else?


----------



## artemis (Feb 9, 2018)

There was a whole mini conversation about a possibly deleted post within in this thread. That's what DeAnna is talking about. Now, mysteriously, the rest of the conversation is gone.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi, Primrose -- Yes, I intentionally posted that message in this thread and it was in context at the time. Now that some messages have been deleted by admins, the quote in your message doesn't make any sense anymore.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 9, 2018)

Ahh right - I missed it all!


----------

